# Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Autorin kontert Rassismusvorwürfe



## Layrena (2. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Autorin kontert Rassismusvorwürfe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Autorin kontert Rassismusvorwürfe*


----------



## Xivanon (2. Oktober 2018)

Manchen Leuten kann man es echt nie recht machen. Irgendwer heult doch immer rum.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2018)

also sowas Rowling vorzuwerfen ist auch 
Normal ist doch eher das Gegenteil


----------



## Meatsucker (2. Oktober 2018)

Der Vorteil des Internets: Jeder kann seine Meinung sagen!
Der Nachteil des Internets: Jeder kann seine Meinung sagen!

Man, was geht nur in diesen ganzen Leuten vor? Immer auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Aufreger....


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2018)

Bin mal gespannt ob mir der Film zusagt. Teil 1 war nicht so etwas wie Harry Potter der mich instant in Beschlag genommen hatte. Aber vielleicht kommt das dann mit Teil 2 daß mich die Filmreihe fesselt. Aber Teil 1 war nicht schlecht, das will ich damit nicht sagen.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Oktober 2018)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten kann man es echt nie recht machen. Irgendwer heult doch immer rum.



Ist wieder so ein Fall bei dem es das Beste ist gar nicht zu reagieren.


----------



## Stefan243 (3. Oktober 2018)

Man kann eben nicht in jedem Film / Game / Buch einem schwarzen, einer Frau, einem schwulen, einem Rollstuhlfahrer oder einem kleinwüchsigen amerikanischen Ureinwohner eine Rolle geben.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde J.K. Rowlings Werke jetzt definitiv boykottieren. Sie ist einfach nicht woke genug. Nagini hätte von einer schwarzen Frau gespielt werden müssen!


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich werde J.K. Rowlings Werke jetzt definitiv boykottieren. Sie ist einfach nicht woke genug. Nagini hätte von einer schwarzen Frau gespielt werden müssen!



Eine Schwarze Transsexuelle asexuelle Schwarze Frau dessen Vater der letzte Apache und ihre Mutter eine asiatische Frau die von Schlangen Aliens entführt und geschwängert wurde !



Das Internet ist schon aktiv wieder mit memes ^^

Comic, Zeichentrick, Netflix Adaption ist eines und "Wenn Film xxx heute gedreht wurde" wo die Schauspieler dann schwarz oder männlich/weiblich gegenüber den Romanen sind ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich werde J.K. Rowlings Werke jetzt definitiv boykottieren. Sie ist einfach nicht woke genug. Nagini hätte von einer schwarzen Frau gespielt werden müssen!



Wäre für viele Leute das gleiche Problem gewesen, weil ja auch die schwarze Frau dann die Dienerin von Voldemort, einem weißen Mann, gewesen wäre.
Solche Shitstorms muss man einfach ignorieren, heutzutage schreit doch bei jeder Kleinigkeit ein Mob direkt Rassismus.


----------



## frEnzy (3. Oktober 2018)

So lange sich so herzlich über die Besetzung einer Nebenrolle in einem Film gestritten werden kann, geht es uns anscheinend ja noch ganz gut. Ey, Probleme haben die Leute...


----------



## Eberhard (5. Oktober 2018)

Irgendein Klischee erfüllt man immer. 
Das zeigt uns: Trotz Vorurteilen ist die Welt immer noch verflixt vielfältig. Und doch beweist die bloße Existenz von Klischees, dass die Bandbreite am Ende dennoch nicht so riesengroß ist.
Was für eine Chance hätten wir also, dem zu entgehen?
Somit kein Grund für einen Aufreger.
Man genieße und spare seine Energie für Dinge, wo's drauf an kommt.


----------

